# emerge vlc

## ozias

Olá, gente!

Instalando o vlc, ocorreu-me a seguinte saída e agora não instalo mais nada. O que fazer?

emerge vlc

'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 53: ordinal not in range(128) in /etc/make.conf

Ozias.

----------

## BaYGoN

Olá, ozias.

Nunca vi nada parecido portanto, posta pra gente o conteúdo do seu arquivo /etc/make.conf e aproveitando, adicione os resultados dos seguintes comandos:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> lspci
> ...

 

Você não consegue instalar aboslutamente nada, ou apenas o vlc?

Att,

BaYGoN

----------

## ozias

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

> Olá, ozias.
> 
> Nunca vi nada parecido portanto, posta pra gente o conteúdo do seu arquivo /etc/make.conf e aproveitando, adicione os resultados dos seguintes comandos:
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge --info
> ...

 

Olá, BaYgoN!

Não instalava mais nada e olhe que eu tinha acabado de instalar o k3b. Eu mexi muito por conta de alguns pacotes mascarados e dependências. Parecia algum conflito.

E antes de ver sua postagem achei que tinha quebrado e comecei instalar de novo. Eu estou começando com gentoo e curtindo muito.

Vc usa algum tutorial para instalação? Fale da sua experiência, se achar melhor mande alguma coisa para oziasf@gmail.com . Aqui na minha região não encontro ninguém pra dividir experiência.

Obrigado.

Ozias.

----------

## BaYGoN

Que pena que você reinstalou tudo. Poderíamos ter achado o problema e consertado sem precisar de uma reinstalação. Veja bem... Reinstalações completas assim com o gentoo são, na grande maioria das vezes, desnecessárias. E depois de um tempo, quando vc tiver seu sistema já todo configurado, uma reinstalação completa é mais demorada do que buscar e aplicar uma solução para o seu problema.

Sendo que está começando agora recomendo que leia o handbook inteiro, pulando apenas a parte da instalação, sendo que esta vc só usa mesmo para instalar. Leia sobre o portage, as USE flags e como elas afetam o seu sistema. Leia sobre como compilar um kernel para a sua máquina. Leia, entenda e aplique. Procure se informar também sobre os pacotes que estão na árvore estável e na instável, e como instalar pacotes da árvore instável de forma correta, caso vc precise. No mais, você irá encontrar excelentes tutoriais tanto na documentação do gentoo, quanto no gentoo wiki. Não vou postar links, pois, se vc estiver realmente interessado em aprender gentoo, vc vai precisar aprender a se virar. (Acredite... este forum em portugues já foi muito mais ativo há uns anos atrás. Kd vc MetalGod!). Para achar o wiki do gentoo, use o google.  :Wink: 

Eu voltei a usar Gentoo recentemente, depois de uns 4 anos longe, e pretendo vez ou outra entrar aqui no forum para ajudar na medida do possível. Portanto, se vc tiver mais alguma dúvida poste aqui.

Mas não fique só esperando uma resposta pelo fórum. Procure no google. Muitas vezes, a solução do seu problema pode ser encontrada em outros fórums como o do Ubuntu, por exemplo. 

Eu recentemente estava com um problema no driver da minha placa de rede Ethernet, e achei minha solução no fórum do Ubuntu.

Att,

BaYGoN

----------

